# Grammy Awards 2010 - Classical



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

I don't know how peeps here feel about award shows, but does anyone agree or disagree with any of this year's nominees?

Category 95
Best Engineered Album, Classical
(An Engineer's Award. (Artist names appear in parentheses.))

* Britten: Billy Budd
Neil Hutchinson & Jonathan Stokes, engineers (Daniel Harding, Nathan Gunn, Ian Bostridge, Gidon Saks, Neal Davies, Jonathan Lemalu, Matthew Rose, London Symphony Chorus & London Symphony Orchestra)
[Virgin Classics]
* Mahler: Symphony No. 8; Adagio From Symphony No. 10
Peter Laenger, engineer (Michael Tilson Thomas & San Francisco Symphony)
[SFS Media]
* QSF Plays Brubeck
Judy Kirschner, engineer (Quartet San Francisco)
[Violinjazz Recordings]
* Ravel: Daphnis Et Chloé
Jesse Lewis & John Newton, engineers (James Levine, Tanglewood Festival Chorus & Boston Symphony Orchestra)
[BSO Classics]
* Shostakovich: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 15
John Newton & Dirk Sobotka, engineers (Valery Gergiev & Orchestra Of The Mariinsky Theatre)
[Mariinsky]

Category 96
Producer Of The Year, Classical
(A Producer's Award. (Artist names appear in parentheses.))

* Blanton Alspaugh
o Carlson, David: Anna Karenina (Stewart Robertson, Christine Abraham, Sarah Colburn, Robert Gierlach, Christian Van Horn, Kelly Kaduce, Opera Theatre Of Saint Louis & Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra)
o Menotti: Amahl And The Night Visitors; My Christmas (Alastair Willis, Ike Hawkersmith, Kirsten Gunlogson, Dean Anthony, Todd Thomas, Kevin Short, Bart LeFan, Chicago Symphony Chorus, Nashville Symphony Chorus & Nashville Symphony Orchestra)
o Ravel: L'Enfant Et Les Sortilèges (Alastair Willis, Julie Boulianne, Chicago Symphony Chorus, Chattanooga Boys Choir, Nashville Symphony Chorus & Nashville Symphony Orchestra)
o Schubert: Death And The Maiden (JoAnn Falletta & Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra)
o Sierra, Roberto: Missa Latina 'Pro Pace' (Andreas Delfs, Nathaniel Webster, Heidi Grant Murphy, Milwaukee Symphony Chorus & Milwaukee Symphony Orchestra)
* Steven Epstein
o Adams: Doctor Atomic Symphony (David Robertson & Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra)
o Bernstein: Mass (Marin Alsop, Jubilant Sykes, Asher Edward Wulfman, Morgan State University Choir, Peabody Children's Chorus & Baltimore Symphony Orchestra)
o Corigliano: A Dylan Thomas Trilogy (Leonard Slatkin, George Mabry, Sir Thomas Allen, Nashville Symphony Chorus & Nashville Symphony Orchestra)
o Fauré: Piano Quintets (Fine Arts Quartet & Cristina Oritz)
o Yo-Yo Ma & Friends: Songs Of Joy And Peace (Yo-Yo Ma & Various Artists)
* John Fraser
 o Britten: Billy Budd (Daniel Harding, Nathan Gunn, Ian Bostridge, Gidon Saks, Neal Davies, Jonathan Lemalu, Matthew Rose, London Symphony Chorus & London Symphony Orchestra)
o Midsummer Night (Kate Royal, Edward Gardner, Crouch End Festival Chorus & Orchestra Of English National Opera)
o Schubert: Schwanengesang (Ian Bostridge & Antonio Pappano)
o Shadows Of Silence (Leif Ove Andsnes, Franz Welzer-Möst & Sinfonieorchester Des Bayerischen Rundfunks)
* David Frost
o An American Journey (Eroica Trio)
o Journey To The New World (Sharon Isbin, Mark O'Connor & Joan Baez)
o Korngold: Violin Concerto; Schauspiel Overture; Much Ado About Nothing (Philippe Quint, Carlos Miguel Prieto & Orquesta Sinfonica de Mineria)
o Mozart: Piano Concertos 21 & 22 (Jonathan Biss & Orpheus Chamber Orchestra)
o O'Connor, Mark: String Quartets Nos. 2 & 3 (Ida Kavafian, Mark O'Connor, Paul Neubauer & Matt Haimovitz)
* James Mallinson
o MacMillan, James: St. John Passion (Sir Colin Davis, Christopher Maltman, London Symphony Chorus & London Symphony Orchestra)
o Mahler: Symphony No. 8 (Valery Gergiev, Choir Of Eltham College, Choral Arts Society Of Washington, London Symphony Chorus & London Symphony Orchestra)
o Shostakovich: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 15 (Valery Gergiev & Orchestra Of The Mariinsky Theatre)
o Shostakovich: The Nose (Valery Gergiev, Andrei Popov, Sergei Semishkur, Vladislav Sulimsky, Chorus Of The Mariinsky Theatre & Orchestra Of The Mariinsky Theatre)

Field 28 - Classical

Category 97
Best Classical Album
(Award to the Artist(s) and to the Album Producer(s) if other than the Artist.)

* Bernstein: Mass
Marin Alsop, conductor; Jubilant Sykes; Steven Epstein, producer; Richard King, engineer/mixer (Asher Edward Wulfman; Baltimore Symphony Orchestra; Morgan State University Choir & Peabody Children's Chorus)
[Naxos]
* Mahler: Symphony No. 8; Adagio From Symphony No. 10
Michael Tilson Thomas, conductor; Ragnar Bohlin, Kevin Fox & Susan McMane, choir directors; Andreas Neubronner, producer; Peter Laenger, engineer/mixer; Andreas Neubronner, mastering engineer (Laura Claycomb, Anthony Dean Griffey, Katarina Karnéus, Quinn Kelsey, James Morris, Yvonne Naef, Elza van den Heever & Erin Wall; San Francisco Symphony; Pacific Boychoir, San Francisco Girls Chorus & San Francisco Symphony Chorus)
[SFS Media]
* Ravel: Daphnis Et Chloé
James Levine, conductor; Elizabeth Ostrow, producer; Jesse Lewis & John Newton, engineers/mixers; Mark Donahue, mastering engineer (Boston Symphony Orchestra; Tanglewood Festival Chorus)
[BSO Classics]
* Ravel: L'Enfant Et Les Sortilèges
Alastair Willis, conductor; Julie Boulianne; Blanton Alspaugh, producer; Mark Donahue & John Hill, engineers/mixers (Nashville Symphony Orchestra; Chattanooga Boys Choir, Chicago Symphony Chorus & Nashville Symphony Chorus)
[Naxos]
* Shostakovich: The Nose
Valery Gergiev, conductor; Andrei Popov, Sergei Semishkur & Vladislav Sulimsky; James Mallinson, producer; John Newton & Dirk Sobotka, engineers/mixers; Mark Donahue, mastering engineer (Orchestra Of The Mariinsky Theatre; Chorus Of The Mariinsky Theatre)
[Mariinsky]

Category 98
Best Orchestral Performance
(Award to the Conductor and to the Orchestra.)

* Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
Simon Rattle, conductor (Susan Graham; Berliner Philharmoniker)
[EMI Classics]
* Bruckner: Symphony No. 5
Benjamin Zander, conductor (Philharmonia Orchestra)
[Telarc]
* Ravel: Daphnis Et Chloé
 James Levine, conductor (Boston Symphony Orchestra; Tanglewood Festival Chorus)
[BSO Classics]
* Shostakovich: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 15
Valery Gergiev, conductor (Orchestra Of The Mariinsky Theatre)
[Mariinsky]
* Szymanowski: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 4
Antoni Wit, conductor (Jan Krzysztof Broja, Ewa Marczyk & Marek Marczyk; Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra)
[Naxos]

Category 99
Best Opera Recording
(Award to the Conductor, Album Producer(s) and Principal Soloists.)

* Britten: Billy Budd
Daniel Harding, conductor; Ian Bostridge, Neal Davies, Nathan Gunn, Jonathan Lemalu, Matthew Rose & Gidon Saks; John Fraser, producer (London Symphony Orchestra; Gentlemen Of The London Symphony Chorus)
[Virgin Classics]
* Messiaen: Saint François D'Assise
Ingo Metzmacher, conductor; Armand Arapian, Hubert Delamboye, Rod Gilfry, Henk Neven, Tom Randle & Camilla Tilling; Karin Elzendoorn, producer (The Hague Philharmonic; Chorus Of De Nederlandse Opera)
[Opus Arte]
* Musto, John: Volpone
Sara Jobin, conductor; Lisa Hopkins, Joshua Jeremiah, Museop Kim, Jeremy Little, Rodell Rosel & Faith Sherman; Blanton Alspaugh, producer (Wolf Trap Opera Company)
[Wolf Trap Recordings]
* Shostakovich: The Nose
Valery Gergiev, conductor; Andrei Popov, Sergei Semishkur & Vladislav Sulimsky; James Mallinson, producer (Orchestra Of The Mariinsky Theatre; Chorus Of The Mariinsky Theatre)
[Mariinsky]
* Tan Dun: Marco Polo
Tan Dun, conductor; Stephen Bryant, Sarah Castle, Zhang Jun, Nancy Allen Lundy, Stephen Richardson & Charles Workman; Ferenc van Damme, producer (Netherlands Chamber Orchestra; Cappella Amsterdam)
[Opus Arte]

Category 100
Best Choral Performance
(Award to the Choral Conductor, and to the Orchestra Conductor if an Orchestra is on the recording, and to the Choral Director or Chorus Master if applicable.)

* Handel: Coronation Anthems
Harry Christophers, conductor (Alastair Ross; The Sixteen Orchestra; The Sixteen)
[CORO]
* Mahler: Symphony No. 8; Adagio From Symphony No. 10
Michael Tilson Thomas, conductor; Ragnar Bohlin, Kevin Fox & Susan McMane, choir directors (Laura Claycomb, Anthony Dean Griffey, Elza van den Heever, Katarina Karnéus, Quinn Kelsey, James Morris, Yvonne Naef & Erin Wall; San Francisco Symphony; Pacific Boychoir, San Francisco Symphony Chorus & San Francisco Girls Chorus)
[SFS Media]
* Penderecki: Utrenja
Antoni Wit, conductor (Gennady Bezzubenkov, Iwona Hossa, Piotr Kusiewicz, Piotr Nowacki & Agnieszka Rehlis; Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra; Warsaw Boys' Choir & Warsaw Philharmonic Choir)
[Naxos]
* Song Of The Stars: Granados, Casals & Blancafort
Dennis Keene, conductor (Erica Kiesewetter; Mark Kruczek & Douglas Riva; Voices Of Ascension)
[Naxos]
* A Spotless Rose
Paul McCreesh, conductor (The Gabrieli Consort)
[Deutsche Grammophon]

Category 101
Best Instrumental Soloist(s) Performance (with Orchestra)
(Award to the Instrumental Soloist(s) and to the Conductor.)

* Bartók: 3 Concertos
Pierre Boulez, conductor (Pierre-Laurent Aimard, Yuri Bashmet, Gidon Kremer, Neil Percy, Tamara Stefanovich & Nigel Thomas; Berliner Philharmoniker & London Symphony Orchestra)
[Deutsche Grammophon]
* Bermel, Derek: Voices For Solo Clarinet And Orchestra
Gil Rose, conductor; Derek Bermel (Boston Modern Orchestra Project)
Track from: Bermel, Derek: Voices
[BMOP/Sound]
* Korngold: Violin Concerto In D Major, Op. 35
Carlos Miguel Prieto, conductor; Philippe Quint (Orquesta Sinfónica de Mineria)
Track from: Korngold Violin Concerto; Schauspiel Overture; Much Ado About Nothing
[Naxos]
* Prokofiev: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 3
Vladimir Ashkenazy, conductor; Evgeny Kissin (Philharmonia Orchestra)
[EMI Classics]
* Salonen, Esa-Pekka: Piano Concerto
Esa-Pekka Salonen, conductor; Yefim Bronfman (Los Angeles Philharmonic)
Track from: Salonen
[Deutsche Grammophon]

Category 102
Best Instrumental Soloist Performance (without Orchestra)
(Award to the Instrumental Soloist.)

* Caroline Goulding
Caroline Goulding (Christopher O'Riley & Janine Randall)
[Telarc]
* Chopin
Maria João Pires
[Deutsche Grammophon]
* Journey To The New World
Sharon Isbin (Joan Baez & Mark O'Connor)
[Sony Classical]
* Oppens Plays Carter
Ursula Oppens
[Cedille Records]
* Sonatas & Etudes
Yuja Wang
[Deutsche Grammophon]

Category 103
Best Chamber Music Performance
(Award to the Artists.)

* Ginastera: String Quartets (Complete)
Enso Quartet (Lucy Shelton)
[Naxos]
* The Hungarian Album
Guarneri Quartet
[RCA Red Seal]
* Intimate Letters
Emerson String Quartet
[Deutsche Grammophon]
* Schumann/Bartók: The Berlin Recital
Martha Argerich & Gidon Kremer
[EMI Classics]
* Takemitsu, Toru: And Then I Knew 'Twas Wind
Yolanda Kondonassis, Cynthia Phelps & Joshua Smith
Track from: Debussy & Takemitsu: Air: Music For Harp, Flute & Strings
[TELARC]

Category 104
Best Small Ensemble Performance
(Award to the Ensemble (and to the Conductor.))

* Bach: Orchestral Suites For A Young Prince
Monica Huggett, conductor; Gonzalo X. Ruiz; Ensemble Sonnerie
[Avie Records]
* Josquin: Missa Malheur Me Bat
Peter Phillips, conductor; Tallis Scholars
[Gimell]
* Lang, David: The Little Match Girl Passion
Paul Hillier, conductor; Ars Nova Copenhagen & Theatre Of Voices
[Harmonia Mundi]
* Song Of Songs
Stile Antico (Alison Hill & Benedict Hymas)
[harmonia mundi]
* Vivaldi: Concertos
Daniel Hope & Anne Sofie von Otter; Chamber Orchestra Of Europe (Kristian Bezuidenhout)
[Deutsche Grammophon]

Category 105
Best Classical Vocal Performance
(Award to the Vocal Soloist(s).)

* Bach
Anne Sofie von Otter (Lars Ulrik Mortensen; Anders J. Dahlin, Jakob Bloch Jespersen, Tomas Medici & Karin Roman; Concerto Copenhagen)
[Deutsche Grammophon]
* Bel Canto Spectacular
Juan Diego Flórez (Daniel Oren; Daniella Barcellona, Patrizia Ciofi, Plácido Domingo, Mariusz Kwiecien, Anna Netrebko & Fernando Piqueras; Orquestra De La Comunitat Valenciana; Cor De La Generalitat Valenciana)
[Decca]
* Recital At Ravinia
Lorraine Hunt Lieberson (Drew Minter; Peter Serkin)
[Harmonia Mundi]
* Un Frisson Français
Susan Graham (Malcom Martineau)
[Onyx Classics]
* Verismo Arias
Renée Fleming (Marco Armiliato; Jonas Kaufmann; Orchestra Sinfonica Di Milano Giuseppi Verdi; Coro Sinfonica Di Milano Giuseppi Verdi)
[Decca]

Category 106
Best Classical Contemporary Composition
(A Composer's Award. (For a contemporary classical composition composed within the last 25 years, and released for the first time during the Eligibility Year.) Award to the librettist, if applicable.)

* Crumb, George: The Winds Of Destiny
George Crumb (James Freeman)
Track from: Crumb: American Songbooks 2 & 4
[Bridge Records]
* Higdon, Jennifer: Percussion Concerto
Jennifer Higdon (Marin Alsop)
Track from: Alsop Conducts MacMillan, Adès, & Higdon
[London Philharmonic Orchestra]
* Pärt, Arvo: In Principio
Arvo Pärt (Tõnu Kaljuste)
Track from: Pärt, Arvo: In Principio
[ECM New Series]
* Sierra, Roberto: Missa Latina 'Pro Pace'
Roberto Sierra (Andreas Delfs)
[Naxos]
* Wyner, Yehudi: Piano Concerto "Chiavi In Mano"
Yehudi Wyner (Robert Spano)
Track from: Wyner, Yehudi: Orchestral Works
[Bridge Records]

Category 107
Best Classical Crossover Album
(Award to the Artist(s) and/or to the Conductor.)

* A Company Of Voices: Conspirare In Concert
Craig Hella Johnson, conductor; Conspirare (Tom Burritt, Ian Davidson & Bion Tsang)
[Harmonia Mundi]
* Jazz-Clazz
Paquito D'Rivera Quintet (Trio Clarone)
[TIMBA Records]
* The Melody Of Rhythm
Leonard Slatkin, conductor; Béla Fleck, Zakir Hussain & Edgar Meyer (Detroit Symphony Orchestra)
[E1 Music]
* QSF Plays Brubeck
Quartet San Francisco
[Violinjazz Recordings]
* Twelve Songs By Charles Ives
Theo Bleckmann; Kneebody
[Winter & Winter]
* Yo-Yo Ma & Friends: Songs Of Joy And Peace
Yo-Yo Ma (Odair Assad, Sergio Assad, Chris Botti, Dave Brubeck, Matt Brubeck, John Clayton, Paquito d'Rivera, Renée Fleming, Diana Krall, Alison Krauss, Natalie McMaster, Edgar Meyer, Cristina Pato, Joshua Redman, Jake Shimabukuro, Silk Road Ensemble, James Taylor, Chris Thile, Wu Tong, Alon Yavnai & Amelia Zirin-Brown)
[Sony Classical]


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

Typically the only one I care about is Category 106. Last year, Corigliano won it. I took a listen after and the piece was absolutely amazing. Definitely was worthy of the award. My composition teacher has been up for the nomination process a few times and gotten his pieces nominated a few times for soloists and stuff, but he doesn't get a Grammy if they win. I always thought that was kind of lame.


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice to see MTT and the Mahler M8 nominated in a few. 

As usual the classical Grammy will be ignored and listed before commercials LOL

Jim


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

Naxos has the Crumb, Higdon, and Sierra for Category 106.

I'm listening to the Crumb now and it's...well...George Crumb. It's similar to the Corigliano Bob Dylan Songs that won last year as far as basically sucking up to American folk songs of sorts...


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

If Levine's Mahler 6 is any indication of what the BSO are capable of in their recordings, I love the fact that their Daphnis & Chloe is nominated in this many categories.


----------



## alicesmile (Oct 2, 2010)

I just wanted to mention that next week I am going to hear Janine Jansen in concert and I have been thinking about some of the other young lady violinists around. One that jumps out is Hilary Hahn. It is interesting that some musicians excite us with their passion or particular frequency of expression, if you could call it that. Whereas others just don't seem to touch us at all. I use Hahn and Jansen as cases in point. I have been moved by Jansen a few times and I cannot even explain it.


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

I understand completely. Another one that is good, around the age of Jansen and Hahn is Julia Fischer. She is very good, as well.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Why do you list 'Berliner Philharmoniker' in the native German (instead of 'Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra') when you don't do it for any other orchestras from non-English-speaking countries?


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

alicesmile said:


> I just wanted to mention that next week I am going to hear Janine Jansen in concert and I have been thinking about some of the other young lady violinists around. One that jumps out is Hilary Hahn. It is interesting that some musicians excite us with their passion or particular frequency of expression, if you could call it that. Whereas others just don't seem to touch us at all. I use Hahn and Jansen as cases in point. I have been moved by Jansen a few times and I cannot even explain it.


I have worked with Janine Jansen. She is a formidable violinist and a lovely lady as well. I'm afraid that Hilary Hahn leaves me cold (as do Jascha Heifetz and Viktoria Mullova). For me, all of these are examples of players who have all the technical ability in the world, but no SOUL, no true musicianship. A bit like having an extremely well-programmed android playing music AT me.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> Why do you list 'Berliner Philharmoniker' in the native German (instead of 'Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra') when you don't do it for any other orchestras from non-English-speaking countries?


Probably because all classical listeners know them as Berliner Philharmoniker as they are signed this way in all CDs and DVDs released by leading labels? Most people would probably wonder, after reading "Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra", if it's the same ensamble.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Aramis said:


> Probably because all classical listeners know them as Berliner Philharmoniker as they are signed this way in all CDs and DVDs released by leading labels? Most people would probably wonder, after reading "Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra", if it's the same ensamble.


I would disagree. I (and everyone I know) knows it as the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra. Of course Deutsche Grammophon CDs list them as the 'Berliner Philharmoniker', but then it's a German label billing a German Orchestra in the German language. They also bill the Vienna Philharmonic as the 'Wiener Philharmoniker' (just as one example), but we still use the English version of the name. It smacks of 'trendy' pretentiousness to me and it annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I guess I'm not familiar with current fashion. I have no idea when speaking German started to be "trendy"  Would you be annoyed too if someone would write Teatro alla Scala instead of La Scala Theater? I understand it's English language forum but I always considered it international and multicultural. Should we also write: Anthony Vivaldi? Johnny Bach? It wouldn't surprise me that much, some people already made Shosty out of Shostakovich.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

Aramis said:


> I guess I'm not familiar with current fashion. I have no idea when speaking German started to be "trendy"  Would you be annoyed too if someone would write Teatro alla Scala instead of La Scala Theater? I understand it's English language forum but I always considered it international and multicultural. Should we also write: Anthony Vivaldi? Johnny Bach? It wouldn't surprise me that much, some people already made Shosty out of Shostakovich.


I think he was referring to using language-specific names as being trendy, not necessarily just German. And I tend to agree. There is a difference between a person's proper name and the name of a thing or an organization. Further, Johann and John are not the same thing. While they do correspond to one another in different languages, you could just as easily call an English-speaking person Johann, and they are not John. Berliner Philharmoniker is more a descriptive thing, and it does not truly change what it is to translate it. For the same reason, were I to travel to Germany, I would not tell my English-only speaking friends that I am going to Deutschland.

I think for the most part, when you see it printed on an album, it has more to do with where the album was originally printed. And then with the Grammys, does it really surprise anybody that that group would be pretentious?


----------

